# 1.4 mil New CCW Permits



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In just the past year. To be honest I am surprised that it is not more.



> In a report released this week, the Crime Prevention Research Center says there are now nearly 19 million Americans with permits to carry a concealed handgun - an increase of 1.4 million, or about 8 percent - from around this time last year.


https://www.foxnews.com/us/more-americans-have-gun-permits-report-says


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Dammit. How dare 1.4mil Americans exercise their rights to protect themselves. Another 1.4mil evil people. Good thing there are ghost guns that will dispatch 93 million people every day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Although several states have a higher per capita percentage, Florida still leads overall with more than 2 million.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Kinda gives me a warm fuzzy feeling. Except now they know 1.4 mil who have guns.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MN is about 300,000. Hawaii is "0"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Kinda gives me a warm fuzzy feeling. Except now they know 1.4 mil who have guns.


All "they" have to do is check the state database for hunting licenses.

In Florida, cops automatically assume you are either armed, or have a gun in your vehicle.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

RedLion said:


> MN is about 300,000. Hawaii is "0"


*@RedLion*, Wisconsin broke that mark about one year ago, but I do not have new, accurate statistics.

I will tell you that most of my friends (and many of their wives) have carried since our statute was approved.

I'll admit, my wife was at first reluctant to CCW. But I did sacrifice my SW 360PD to her because that was her favorite revolver. She does have to carry two purses; one for inside the school in which she subs, and the other purse for out in "reality."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I love having mine, especially in CA. Not only because it is my god given right to protect myself and my family but because I love walking among the Liberals without them even knowing I have it. Most of them would probably wet themselves if they did.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I say IM CC right now.
My founding fathers didn't need or stipulate a license or a permit. You honestly think pistols were worn outside the clothes, exposed to the elements?
NOPE.
Screw NM law, it basically says "A CC permit holder can catch a felony for a thousand different things.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

While this is good news, the better news is that;

“Sixteen states have adopted constitutional carry, meaning that a permit is no longer required,” the report states, but “some people in these states still choose to obtain permits so that they can carry in other states that have reciprocity agreements with their states.”

“As more and more states decide not to require permits,” it adds, “the number of people who can legally carry a handgun will increasingly outpace the number of permit holders.”

Maybe one day we will get a Congress that is full of Patriots and national 2A Constitutional Carry will prevail.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Still would laugh if Trump made it possible to get a Federal CCW good in any state and at a ridiculously low price with a simple online test to show how easy it could be done. Imagine liberal heads exploding over the Feds enabling people to have their 2a. I lived in SF many years and I wasn’t just laughed at for asking but also scrutinized in a manner by the local PD that created an official complaint.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All "they" have to do is check the state database for hunting licenses.
> 
> In Florida, cops automatically assume you are either armed, or have a gun in your vehicle.


Same here in Texas. You can legally carry a loaded pistol in your vehicle without a license, as long as it's concealed. Most PO's I've talked with said they assume 90% or more have a gun in the vehicle on a traffic stop. Most won't even ask unless you give them a reason.

I had one of the girls in our office ask me about a CC license just the other day. Asked if I would teach her. No, I won't teach, but I did offer to take her shooting and introduce her to some instructors, gave her advise and recommendations. The more they scream they are taking the guns the more people are thinking maybe that's not such a good idea.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Every thing old is new again.

The Greeks were some of the first people to face disarmament. When Xerxes' army asked them to lay down their weapons, the Greeks responsed with the phrase, "Molon Labe." This is Greek for "come and take them."

Considering this was about 2,500 years ago, it appears that "gun grabbing" had a very early start.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Its been more than 30 years now but when I lived in Wyoming you could have a loaded, not chambered rifle in your rifle rack of your pickup, no problem. Uncased.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No permit needed in Florida to carry a loaded handgun or rifle in your vehicle. They don't have to be locked in the trunk, either.
In fact, until about 10 years ago I never even bothered to get a Florida Concealed Weapon Or Firearms License (that is the official name here).
I had several pistols in the truck, and a stout fixed blade knife on my belt, figured that was good. But in the last decade things started getting worse, even out here in Fly Over Country.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All "they" have to do is check the state database for hunting licenses.
> 
> In Florida, cops automatically assume you are either armed, or have a gun in your vehicle.


What about if you don't hunt? I have issues with Leo's presuming you carry also.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not surprising.



> Women, Minorities Fueling Increase in Concealed Handgun Permits





> Women are largely fueling the increase. Among the eight states that had data from 2012-19, permits for men grew by 107% and permits for women soared by 215%. In the 14 states with 2016 data on sex, women now make up 36% of permit holders.
> 
> Over those same years, the number of blacks with permits increased 30% faster than the number of whites with permits. Blacks now make up 11% of permit holders. A few states provide a breakdown for Asian-Americans, and in those states they accounted for the largest percentage increase in permits.


https://townhall.com/columnists/johnrlottjr/2019/10/04/report-on-permitted-concealed-handguns-n2554188


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

After further review, it appears that Wisconsin law enforcement doesn't give two whits about personal concealed firearms or switchblade knives.

When the F-150 gets out of Ford Service, I'm going to see if I can find an old, brass Gatling gun and tow it around the suburbs. If I don't get pulled over for that it will show that the inmates are now ruling the sanatorium...

My wife says the cops are busy running down home break-ins and teenagers stealing cars.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A gif of just how much progress we have made since 1986. Click on the map.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I must admit, my "confusion" on the topic relates more to the etiquette needed for vehicle stops.

I make sure I carry my Wisconsin CCW card, despite no one--that's no one in law enforcement--has ever asked to see it.

I have a 'heavy foot' and I get pulled over a several times per year. I never get a ticket, but I always notify the officer that I am carry a firearm and I have a license.

The cop never wishes to see it, hold it for the duration of the stop, or simply confiscate it. They usually just smile and say something like, "_Oh, that's alright_."

I say it's '_dumb luck_' but my wife says it's '_all that gray hair_.'


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

4.5 million in Kentucky alone minus convicted felons...Permit is no longer required to conceal carry so you might as well count everyone!


----------

